# My New '76 Continental :-)



## jnewkirk77 (Feb 18, 2016)

I was warned ... and sure enough, it's true: Schwinns *do *multiply.

Meet my "new" '76 Continental.






I've not yet begun to clean it up, but it appears to be all there, and everything works.  In talking to the seller, I learned that he bought it four years ago and rode it to and from his home to the University of Louisville, where he recently graduated.  After he and his fiancee moved to the east end of town, he put it aside and, now that they're moving, decided to part with it.  

I'm planning to clean it up and touch up some of the worst rusty spots, as well as change tires.  I'm also 99% sure I'm going to convert it to tourist bars.  I think that will make for a much more friendly (at least for my back!) commuter bike.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice. What are the frame and badge numbers?


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Feb 18, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> Very nice. What are the frame and badge numbers?



Serial # is CM559963, badge # is 1666 ... does that make it a beast? :eek:


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 18, 2016)

jnewkirk77 said:


> Serial # is CM559963, badge # is 1666 ... does that make it a beast? :eek:




That means the frame dates from March 1976 (CMxxxxxx), however it was painted and built into a bike on Monday June 14th, 1976. Note that it was normal at that time for Schwinn to build up and store frames for several months (or even years in some cases) in advance of building them into bikes.


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Feb 18, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> That means the frame dates from March 1976 (CMxxxxxx), however it was painted and built into a bike on Monday June 14th, 1976. Note that it was normal at that time for Schwinn to build up and store frames for several months (or even years in some cases) in advance of building them into bikes.




That's about what I'd figured - I wasn't sure if it was June 14 or 15. Thanks!!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice! Sierra Mist is on my hit-list. Dig thr chrome fork.


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Feb 19, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Nice! Sierra Mist is on my hit-list. Dig thr chrome fork.




Thanks! I really lucked into this one. It just happened that my wife and I were heading to Louisville on Tuesday and this bike was on CL.  The seller was really nice and it made him happy to send it to a good home.  I'm going to enjoy it!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 19, 2016)

jnewkirk77 said:


> Thanks! I really lucked into this one. It just happened that my wife and I were heading to Louisville on Tuesday and this bike was on CL.  The seller was really nice and it made him happy to send it to a good home.  I'm going to enjoy it!



Always cool when someone can appreciate who they're selling their stuff too. I have a few bikes that once I told the owners what my plans for the bike were, they were glad they were selling it to me.


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Feb 19, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Always cool when someone can appreciate who they're selling their stuff too. I have a few bikes that once I told the owners what my plans for the bike were, they were glad they were selling it to me.




I liked this guy right away - as I did the guy who I bought my Racer from.  I promised to send pics once I get it dolled up and start riding it to work.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 19, 2016)

jnewkirk77 said:


> I liked this guy right away - as I did the guy who I bought my Racer from.  I promised to send pics once I get it dolled up and start riding it to work.



Yep, have done that a few times as well. Its always nice to email them finished pics. Feels good for both ends. The guy I bought this racer from wanted to buy it back.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 19, 2016)

Very nice,chromed fork is an added bonus .It will really be sharp once you clean it up.Please keep us posted with pics of your progress.


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Mar 2, 2016)

It's not yet fully cleaned-up, but I did at least get it roadworthy - new brake pads and cables, tires and tubes, plus the usual lube and tune. I also followed through on the tourist conversion ... I think it turned out pretty well considering the parts cost under $20 (plus shipping).  The seat below is off the Racer, but I ended up putting the one it came with (not original) back on ... who'd have thought the skinny foam thing would be more comfortable?  Not me ... but it is!

Not yet in, but on the way -- I ordered a set of SKS fenders in black, because I think it has enough silver. Plus I thought they'd look nice.  We'll see.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice conversion.
I like the twinn stick shifters for this application. I have a '65 Varsity tourist and it's a long reach down to the downtube shifters from the upright seating position.
Why are you using a full length cable housing for the rear brake caliper? I think it would look "cleaner" with the "stock" setup.


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Mar 3, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> Nice conversion.
> I like the twinn stick shifters for this application. I have a '65 Varsity tourist and it's a long reach down to the downtube shifters from the upright seating position.
> Why are you using a full length cable housing for the rear brake caliper? I think it would look "cleaner" with the "stock" setup.




Thanks! I had fun getting it together, and I'm having even more fun now that it's more comfortable to ride. 

I used the full-length housing for now because I had it on hand, and also because I haven't had time to do it differently yet.  I was itchin' to get it on the road and make sure everything works!  As soon as I have time, I'll get it taken care of.


----------



## jnewkirk77 (May 1, 2016)

Here's an update:

After about 200 miles of riding with the new handlebar, I decided it still wasn't quite "right," so I ordered a Wald 803 bar like the one I put on my friend's Columbia that I recently restored.  (You can see that one *here*.)

And, now that I'm commuting, I had to put a couple of bags on to hold "stuff."  The rack bag holds my uniform, phone and meal, while the triangle bag will hold keys and whatever I can't get in the other one!

I've put better than 225 miles on the bike now, and it gets _tons _of compliments!

Oh, and that Wald 8095 bar didn't go to waste -- it's now on my Electra Cruiser. Waste not, want not, and all that ...


----------

